# wall paper



## petejune (Mar 11, 2010)

we live in gois does anybody know where we can buy wallpaper by us?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

not very common to use wallpaper here in portugal, it normaly just falls off the walls due to the climate.


----------

